# Lost yaoi  Comic



## mikeysrob (Jan 16, 2014)

a couple of months ago I was browsing furry comics and i came across a great yaoi one, unfortunately I cannot for the life of me remember the title!

it was a while ago, but i vaguely remember the two main characters, one being a cheeky femboy cat (he might of been a thief), and the other being a large badass-silent-type wolf, if anyone can help me find the title to this, that would great 

(not sure if this threads 100% in the right place, sorry if its not lol)


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Darn I cant remember the name but the artist posts it on FA. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## mikeysrob (Jan 16, 2014)

don't suppose you know the name of the artist?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

was it a black wolf?

If so I may or may not know it though the theif part throws me off


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 17, 2014)

The Thief and the Traveller by PowFooo.


----------



## mikeysrob (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats the one thanks so much


----------

